# Callsigns



## Ancient-Mariner (Mar 30, 2009)

Now why didn't I note all the callsigns when I sailed on the ships?

Trying to complete my list for 1977 to 2002 and I need the following ships info. (I have given port of registry, official number and a date when I was on each since I know that some have been renamed/reflagged etc and Cunard loved reusing their old names)

Mahout
Liverpool
303877
1977 August

Port Caroline
London
335944
1980 January

Alsatia
Glasgow
357471
1980 August

Saxonia
Glasgow
357465
1981 November

Samaria
Glasgow
357499
1982 March

ACT2
London
337172
1983 May

Liverpool Bay
Southampton
357741
1992 August

Osaka Bay
Southampton
359487
1993 April

Table Bay
Southampton
???????
1995 March

Nol Lageno (ex Osaka Bay)
Hamilton
359487
1998 January

Marin
Nassau
395124
1998 May

Newport Bay
London
722207
1998 November

APL France
Rotterdam
18763ZR
1999 February

P&O Nedlloyd Genoa
London
901564
1999 June

P&O Nedlloyd Texas
Hamilton
357798
1999 November

APL Indonesia 
Rotterdam	
188001 Z
2000 April

P&O Nedlloyd Rotterdam
Rotterdam 
191282 R
2001 February 

Nedlloyd America 
Rotterdam 
18255 Z
2001 June

P&O Nedlloyd Stuyvesant 
Rotterdam 
8000307
2001 September

P&O Nedlloyd Kowloon 
Rotterdam 
9162227
2002 January

P&O Nedlloyd Cook 
London	
904689
2002 May

The large gaps due to either ships with callsigns that I know, such as City of Durban, aka Portland Bay, aka ACT8, aka Pegasus Bay all GXIC selcall 45734 - I was on her for about 12 years...

Thanks!

Clive Carver
Riversdale 1975 to 1977 MRGC, Radar & MEC


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

I think Mahout was GHZU.(Sprog in 1965) Perhaps someone else can confirm. Should know Marin but don't, I was there late 1992.


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

Have you tried www.equasis.org you have to register but its a quick process


----------



## Ancient-Mariner (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Landi
Equasis has help with a couple, but many of those ships have now been scrapped so they do not list them.

Unhelpfully, some ships names have been reused, so the ship I sailed on 1999 was built this year!

My task is not going to be easy...

Cheers!

Clive


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Ancient Mariner -believe can help with three of your ships

\ Liverpool Bay- GOYD

Osaka Bay - GOYG

Act 2 - GYZU


These were the only three listed in my copy of Lloyds Register.
Regards 




g


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I used to put the callsigns of my ships on the top of my electronic keyer using a Dymo label maker....


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

I wrote all of my ships callsigns onto the protective carboard box of my electronic keyer, so have a full list.

But I can't find pictures of a couple of the ships!


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Re call signs - Port Caroline 335944 - callsign GYJV


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re Ancient Mariner RQ for call sign info*

Re call signs here are two more - Saxonia 357465 GPOH, Samaria 357499 GROY - Regards,Roger


----------



## Ancient-Mariner (Mar 30, 2009)

Many thanks teb for those three.

My list is getting shorter!

Best Wishes
Clive


----------



## Ancient-Mariner (Mar 30, 2009)

Many thanks Roger for those three.

The other day GROY came into my mind for either the Saxonia or Samaria, but as I did a voyage on Saxonia - the one before she went down to the Falklands in 1982 - followed by a voyage on the Samaria, I just couldn't remember which was which.

The other callsign I have in my head is GSEG.

I was on the Alaunia (my first solo voyage) which was GSEN in 1978and I just wonder whether GSEG is for the Alsatia (1980)?

I will have to try the Maritime Museum in Liverpool, see if they have any old lists.

Thanks again.

Best Wishes

Clive


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

GXDR was Llanishen of Evan Thomas and Radcliffe/ETR tankers of Cardiff.


----------



## pg5n (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello,
P&O NLL COOK - ZNQO3
P&O NLL KOWLOON - PDHO
P&O NLL STUYVESANT - PBAS
NLL AMERICA PGCY
73 Gosse


----------



## Ancient-Mariner (Mar 30, 2009)

Many thanks for those four.

73

Clive


----------



## Rhodri Mawr (Jul 6, 2008)

Table Bay - GXUP


----------



## Rhodri Mawr (Jul 6, 2008)

Ancient-Mariner said:


> Now why didn't I note all the callsigns when I sailed on the ships?
> 
> Trying to complete my list for 1977 to 2002 and I need the following ships info. (I have given port of registry, official number and a date when I was on each since I know that some have been renamed/reflagged etc and Cunard loved reusing their old names)]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ancient-Mariner (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Rhodri, that's another 5 callsigns, so almost there now.

The only ones missing are: (The date refers a month that I was on board - to help sort out name/registry changes)


mv Nol Lageno (ex Osaka Bay)
Hamilton
359487
1998 January


mv Marin (ex New Zealand Mariner)
Nassau
395124
1998 May


APL France
Rotterdam
18763ZR
1999 February

P&O Nedlloyd Genoa
London
901564
1999 June

Cheers!

Clive


----------



## morsemad (May 2, 2007)

*TNT Express*

Hello there ... You wouldn't happen to know the callsign of the MV TNT EXPRESS, container ship registered London in the 80's would you ?


----------



## pg5n (Aug 27, 2010)

*Old Callsign*



morsemad said:


> Hello there ... You wouldn't happen to know the callsign of the MV TNT EXPRESS, container ship registered London in the 80's would you ?


Hello Morsemad, I found:
TNT Express /GDTP TNT Transport (UK) Ltd. London
M Bulk Carrier 1984 Samsung Heavy Industries Co Ltd. - Koje (1037)
IMOnr 8313661

73 Gosse/PG5N


----------



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

I find callsigns come in very handy for computer passwords. I never forget them and nobody except me knows them and since many of the ships I was on were flags of convenience they had a number in it, it makes for a very strong password.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

pg5n said:


> Hello Morsemad, I found:
> TNT Express /GDTP TNT Transport (UK) Ltd. London
> M Bulk Carrier 1984 Samsung Heavy Industries Co Ltd. - Koje (1037)
> IMOnr 8313661
> ...


Just as a matter of interest, she used to sail from Australia to Europe and had an Australian crew. Managed by Union Bulkships. Think there may be a couple of people who sailed on her on SN.

John T


----------



## R719220 (Oct 5, 2011)

Rhodri Mawr said:


> Try this link - if any of your ships were OBS, their callsigns may well be listed here:
> 
> http://icoads.noaa.gov/metadata/wmo47/
> 
> ...


Bit late in the day, but only just noticed..... thanks Rhodri for a very useful link.


----------



## commander (Oct 13, 2010)

Ref NOL Lageno

Does ZCBF2 ring any bells ?


----------



## Ancient-Mariner (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Chris
That's another one off my list!

Cheers!
Clive


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Act 2, 337172, Oyzn


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

A long time ago, probably recent history for some: 1972.
I was R/O on a ship belonging to China Navigation (CNCo) MV Eriskay. I cannot remember the call sign of that ship although I have searched the internet and archives presented here, thank you for that.
Also, whilst serving with P and O containers, in the days when it was managed by CFL, I served on MV Strathconon and if my memory serves me correctly, at that time Strathconon had a Hong Kong call sign, beginning with V. Once again memory fails.

Regards to all and seasons greetings.
John.


----------



## Kepone (Aug 19, 2005)

Eriskay - Built 1969 callsign GZLG

Strathconon - The info that I have is that she belonged to P & O, Built 1967 Callsign GTGE


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

Kepone said:


> Eriskay - Built 1969 callsign GZLG
> 
> Strathconon - The info that I have is that she belonged to P & O, Built 1967 Callsign GTGE


Thank you Kepone. Yes, I saw the GTGE and it didn't ring any bells. I'm quite convinced she had a V call sign but memory fades.

Regards, John.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

You were possibly on the second Strathconon

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/100038/title/strathconon/cat/513


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Have been trying place ships name with call sign ""GDRC" (circa late 40's) without any success so far - any Ideas??


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

Duncan112 said:


> You were possibly on the second Strathconon
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/100038/title/strathconon/cat/513


Yes, that is probably it. She was sister ship to Falmouth Bay/GYSA. One of the two, I think Strathconon, was ex Sea Train Valley Forge.
I do remember she had satcom.

Regards, John.


----------



## Stuart (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Clive,

My appologies but I missed this one.

Being a Sad Sod I have collected this list of call signs over the years. It may be of interest.

Call Sign	Ship Previous Name
GYZU	ACT 2	
GZKA	ACT 3	
GOVN	ACT 6	
GSEN	ALAUNIA	CARDIF CLIPPER
GPUG	ALSATIA	EDINBURGH CLIPPER
MWHW	ANDANIA	GLASGOW CLIPPER
GROZ	ANDRIA	TEESIDE CLIPPER
GZML	ATLANTIC CAUSEWAY	
GZMM	ATLANTIC CONVEYOR	
GXXY	ATLANTIC PROJECT	
GXXZ	ATLANTIC PROSPER	
GSEG	CARINTHIA	CANTALOUP	
GPUJ CARMANIA	ORANGE
GJOC	CITY OF DURBAN	
GOZC	CUNARD ADVENTURER	
CUNARD AMBASSADOR	
GPOD	CUNARD CALAMANDA	
GRIS CUNARD CARRIER	
GPOC	CUNARD CARRONADE	
GRIT CUNARD CAVALIER	
GRIU CUNARD CHAMPION	
GRIV CUNARD CHIEFTAIN	
GUNF	CUNARD COUNTESS	
GUNN	CUNARD PRINCESS	
GOVM	DILKARA	
GDGT	ENGLAND 
GUOC	LUCELLUM	
GUOD	LUCERNA	
LUCIGEN	
GPAL LUMEN	
GPAN	LUMIERE	
GPAM	LUMINETTA	
GYUR	LUMINOUS	
GYUQ	LUSTROUS	
LUXOR	
GHZU	MAHOUT	
GMHR	MAHRONDA	
MAHSEER	
GYMT	MAHSUD	
GYML	MAIHAR	
GMHN	MANIPUR	
GHZT	MARHOR	
GHQA	MATANGI	PORT ST LAWRENCE
5NDF	OLOIBIRI	
GHHD	PORT ALFRED	
GWRB	PORT AUCKLAND	renamed MAASHALLAH
GYJV PORT CAROLINE	renamed MATRA
GWZU	PORT CHALMERS	renamed MANAAR
GVLB	PORT LAUNCESTON	
GFXH	PORT NEW PLYMOUTH	
GHZX	PORT NICHOLSON	
GBTT	QE2	
GROY	SAMARIA	CHRYSANTEMA
GPOH	SAXONIA	GLADIOLA
GRHQ	SCYTHIA	IRIS QUEEN
GHFM	SERVIA	ORCHIDEA
GBXM	SHEARWATER AQUA MARINE	

Rgds

Stuart Myland


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Having a GWxx callsign was bad enough when you were taking the GKA list...GZxx would have been a right pain!

A mate sailed in GBVC in the early days - he said that they rarely used to take the GKA list...just called them, because there was _always_ traffic...


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

_"Having a GWxx callsign was bad enough when you were taking the GKA list...GZxx would have been a right pain"
_
Traffic for ZSHI was always after the end of a single op period !!

David
+


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

Mayday said:


> Thank you Kepone. Yes, I saw the GTGE and it didn't ring any bells. I'm quite convinced she had a V call sign but memory fades.
> 
> Regards, John.


After further searches I found that indeed M.V. Strathconon sailed with the Hong Kong call sign VRLE. I was RO on her in late 1983.

Regards, and a happy new year to all, John.


----------



## Graeme Deane (Jul 5, 2021)

Ancient-Mariner said:


> Now why didn't I note all the callsigns when I sailed on the ships?
> 
> Trying to complete my list for 1977 to 2002 and I need the following ships info. (I have given port of registry, official number and a date when I was on each since I know that some have been renamed/reflagged etc and Cunard loved reusing their old names)
> 
> ...


Hi Clive,
Only 11 years too late, I recognise your name from Cunard days, I was on Mahout in 1976 GHZU. Samaria in 1981 GROY. I did ACT2 for 8 very hazy days, to my shame I remember nothing but cans Victoria bitter and Fosters


----------



## Graeme Deane (Jul 5, 2021)

ACT2 was GYZU. Later became Moreton Bay


----------



## Adil Faredoon Boomla (Nov 11, 2021)

Baulkham Hills said:


> I find callsigns come in very handy for computer passwords. I never forget them and nobody except me knows them and since many of the ships I was on were flags of convenience they had a number in it, it makes for a very strong password.


Superb idea. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Shearer (Dec 2, 2009)

Stuart said:


> Hi Clive,
> 
> My appologies but I missed this one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stuart - I've been looking for something like this for ages - but amongst all my crap (also sad sod!!) Couldnt put my finger on it... Happy new year.


----------



## Mike Shearer (Dec 2, 2009)

Mike Shearer said:


> Thanks Stuart - I've been looking for something like this for ages - but amongst all my crap (also sad sod!!) Couldnt put my finger on it... Happy new year.


Oh - And I can add 9KFE as the callsign for Mashaallah - note different spelling


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Delphic MBLQ

Arbitrator MMZR


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

This link from Rhodri Mawr allowed me to complete my callsign list.
Index of /metadata/wmo47

Thanks very much Rhodri if you're still about


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Best one I ever sailed on was MTWM/British Valour !


----------



## bpsparks (Nov 27, 2019)

sparks69 said:


> Best one I ever sailed on was MTWM/British Valour !


best one i had was the British Gunner MPJW but a long wait on the tfc lists though


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

bpsparks said:


> best one i had was the British Gunner MPJW but a long wait on the tfc lists though


I enjoyed Dunera GBBR. It could make a lovely bass beat when the bfo was tweaked. Dunera was a trooper that I joined in 1956. My first Brocks ship, Mahanada, GOFM had a pleasant rhythm. The best of days they were. And 'Best Bent Wire' gave the key wrist a good workout.


----------



## John Melbourne (Sep 15, 2013)

Following on from above, can anyone help with with the Kweichow? A 1960s China Nav ship.

Also does anyone know how or when callsigns were allocated?
I presume for an existing ship it was allocated when a ship applied for a radio certificate.
Where was the master register kept? GPO London? Were obsolete callsigns recycled? 
How about for newbuildings? Were they allocated as the ship was being built or only when the installation was approved?
Thanks
John


----------



## Neil Purdon (Aug 21, 2010)

John Melbourne said:


> Following on from above, can anyone help with with the Kweichow? A 1960s China Nav ship.
> 
> Also does anyone know how or when callsigns were allocated?
> I presume for an existing ship it was allocated when a ship applied for a radio certificate.
> ...


Kweichow - GFCH
ref: UIT List of Ship Stations 13th Edition January 1973


----------



## John Melbourne (Sep 15, 2013)

Neil Purdon said:


> Kweichow - GFCH
> ref: UIT List of Ship Stations 13th Edition January 1973


Thanks Neil
John


----------

